# Brazos Port



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open; wide open triple, all guns retire, flyer through piece of H2O, long bird 370. Weather: Hot


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

any news on either the Open or the Qual?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open still running


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Has the Qual finished yet, and what are the number for the Open??

Thanks for any info.

Carole


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

qual...1st 8 2nd 7 3rd 10 4th 19 RJ 5 Jams 11, 23 congrats to all contestants


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to 2nd Series: 

42, no stratches... 10 starts 2nd

1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 46, 48, 49, 50, 54, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65


Barb


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open to water blind 33 dogs

1-4, 6-10, 12, 15, 18-21, 23, 25, 28, 32, 35, 37, 39, 40, 46, 47, 50, 54, 59-62, 64, 65


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 4th which will start tomorrow morning. 

1,2,4,6,7,8,11,16,17,19,21,&23


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

20 dogs to Open 4th... sorry no numbers.

AM to the 2nd Series... 30 dogs

3, 6, 8, 9, 10, 15, 16, 17, 21, 23, 25, 27, 33, 37, 39, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 53, 55, 57, 59, 61, 63, 65

There was one stratch. I apologize for not having the number.


Barb


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Of the 20 back in the Open:

Rorem - 6
Gunzer - 8
Brown - 2
Boice - 1
Bozeman - 1 
Hays - 1
Brian - 1

Nine dogs to 4th series water marks in the Am:

6, 16, 33, 42, 49, 53, 55, 61, 65 which are:

Mock, Radtke, Hays, Wickliffe, Morejon, Miles, Gardave, Fluke, Noga


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Of the 20 back in the Open:
> 
> Rorem - 6
> Gunzer - 8
> ...


as much as I like doing the Lanse fan dance , gotta pull for Steelgirl today..

Gig Em Lauren


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> as much as I like doing the Lanse fan dance , gotta pull for Steelgirl today..
> 
> Gig Em Lauren


Right with ya Bon.
She has been texting me how things are going. Busy lady.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Lauren and Slider on the Open WIN. Qualifies for both nationals.
WHOOP!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

congratulations Lauren!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Congrats Lauren and Slider! Way to go!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

It was just a matter of time - Lauren is remarkable with her dogs- saw one of her first trials and was so impressed with her dogs line manners and focus- she works hard at this game and so a big Well Done!!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Holy CRAP Lauren! NICE WORK to you and the Slider dawg!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Congratulations Lauren
Slider is a very special dog


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Lauren!

To the baby daddy, from Slider Jr.

rita


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

And a third in the Amateur. Wow!!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

anybody got the other AA placements?


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Rickey and Troy Great Derby! Had a ton of fun.......

Jimmy


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks so much y'all!!! Congrats to Lanse and Karl as well for great work. 

Huge congrats to Roy Morejon and Zip on a well-deserved Amateur WIN as well as Linda Noga and Ruger on 2nd, and Marty Fluke and Pepper on 4th. Great test and very hard.


----------



## SaltCreek (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats to Charles Smith and #11 Cody handled by Cyndi Gunzer for the derby Win!!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

SaltCreek said:


> Congrats to Charles Smith and #11 Cody handled by Cyndi Gunzer for the derby Win!!!!


that is awesome Rob...that gives him something like 16 pts...


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Results posted on EE. Many thanks to all of our landowners. Congrats to the placements and JAM's. Thanks to our judges, workers and all the handlers. We had a good weekend.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats Lauren!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Congratulations Lauren!*


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Lauren and Slider for a great week-end! 

Want to also congratulate Kirk and Carole on Eva's 4th place in her first derby!
Congratulations to all who placed!


----------



## DalecWilson (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations to Pam Wilson and Halle #6 on the 2nd Places Derby, Great job handling by Cyndi Gunzer!


----------

